# Gripper



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

On sale Rockler 
$20.00 gift card
Micro Jig GRR-Ripper® Basic 3D Push Block System (GR-100) - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## rickjb (Nov 26, 2010)

Are you informing the public of a Rockler sale or do you have these items for sale?


----------



## tvman44 (Jun 25, 2013)

That is a great deal on a good tool.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

That is such a low price to pay for a tool that all buts guarantees safety when using the table and band saws, jointer and router table. Every woodworker should have at least one, but two is better.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

It was on sale at Rockler back in March, no not selling mine still need for a while


----------

